# Otterbox Commuter Case



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

I received the case a few days ago and am very pleased. The inner glove is a good fit staying firmly in place while the outer hard plastic shell secures the glove and gives reinforcement to the shock absorption qualities. 5 out of 5 stars. This my first case experience and i am convinced i made a good decision ponying out the paltry extra sum to get the case i wanted instead of a bargain one.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Pics! please.


----------



## Zomb!e (Jun 8, 2011)

If Trident doesn't release a case soon I may have to go with the Commuter. Even though I read the fit is not as good with the extended battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

I got the commuter in the mail the other day and I love it. It definately molds to the phone great, and isn't to bulky where it is uncomfortable in your pocket. I agree with Joey, 5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## jayfried (Jan 5, 2012)

Does it fit with extended battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

i have the commuter as well as the extended battery...the extended battery adds extremely small amount of extra bulk if any and the case fits perfectly fine with it


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone care to throw up some pics of it on their phone?


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Here ya go!

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Does it make your phone super thick? i love the commuter case and am thinking about buying one


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

I find that though it does add a little extra depth, it also made the phone easier to hold. The rounded edges that curve to the back make the phone fit in the hand comfortably. No more feeling like i'm a kid playing with an adult's toy that i'm afraid i might break. One thing i will add is this case is on there and it's not coming off by accident. Not saying its hard to get off but lets face it, the thing does feel like its part of the phone and not an accessory.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So I just ordered mine. I know it comes with a screen cover, but if you don't use it will the case scratch the outer edges of the screen? I hate screen covers and I suck at installing them. In fact I bought those Steinheil ones and loved them until one pealed off on accident and the other was destroyed while attempting to put it on. $20 right there


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> So I just ordered mine. I know it comes with a screen cover, but if you don't use it will the case scratch the outer edges of the screen? I hate screen covers and I suck at installing them. In fact I bought those Steinheil ones and loved them until one pealed off on accident and the other was destroyed while attempting to put it on. $20 right there


nah it won't, the case is composed of two layers...you actually put this rubber case/shield around the phone first, then you place the harder piece over the rubber layer...and like someone stated earlier although it sounds layered and complex, once you put this case on you don't even think your phone has a case anymore cuz it seamlessly blends with it


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

jtj1825 said:


> nah it won't, the case is composed of two layers...you actually put this rubber case/shield around the phone first, then you place the harder piece over the rubber layer...and like someone stated earlier although it sounds layered and complex, once you put this case on you don't even think your phone has a case anymore cuz it seamlessly blends with it


I had a platinum for my Thunderbolt. sounds the same


----------



## Nukewire (Jun 10, 2011)

I have this case and I absolutely love it! It fits wonderfully and just like jtj1825 said it blends well with the phone!
I also have the extended battery and it fits just fine, just a tiny but tight on the bottom but it's almost impossible to notice!

Also, if you are going to get a screen protector get a Steinheil, they are by far the best! The screen protector that comes with the 
commuter case only covers the screen, not the entire front glass!


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanx for the vid, I know alot of people were asking how it fit with the extended battery so thanx again for the informative presentation.


----------



## Weapondrift (Dec 18, 2011)

The only thing I didnt like about the Otterbox was that the screen protector that came with it only took up the touch portion of the glass. Maybe im being to picky but I perfer a full screen protector. The case itself is great tho







My first hardcase (next to the gf)


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

I've had the case for about a month now. Don't really use it, but not cuz I don't like it. Love the case just hate having a case on my phone. Great protection and great fit. U won't be disappointed if u get this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ejackson (Jun 27, 2011)

Zomb!e said:


> If Trident doesn't release a case soon I may have to go with the Commuter. Even though I read the fit is not as good with the extended battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I am using the commuter case with the extended battery, there is absolutely no fit difference with stock battery or extended battery.

I love the case along with my Zagg screen protector.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

How does it feel going into and out of your pocket? I like to carry phones in my pocket ( out of work ) and on a belt clip during work.


----------



## Weapondrift (Dec 18, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> How does it feel going into and out of your pocket? I like to carry phones in my pocket ( out of work ) and on a belt clip during work.


For me the case is no different then the feel of the actual phone. Its certainly not bulky which is great. When I hold it in my hand I feel comfortable that if I drop it it will be fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deltwalrus (Jun 28, 2011)

jkbucksot said:


> How does it feel going into and out of your pocket? I like to carry phones in my pocket ( out of work ) and on a belt clip during work.


Not bad. It's not as easy as without the case, due to the rubbery/silicon-y edges. But still doable.


----------

